# Wie finde ich ein Pachtgewässer??



## Lupus (8. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab keine Ahnung ob ich diesem Bereich des Forums richtig bin...ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe!

Ich würde gerne mit einer Gruppe von Leuten ein Gewässer pachten. Hier bei mir in der Gegend von Leverkusen (NRW) scheint es nichts zu geben!?!

Wie finde ich ein Gewässer das ich pachten kann? Würde auch eine weitere Fahrtstrecke in Kauf nehmen 200km+ wenn nötig!

Ich suche keinen Gartenteich sondern schon ein Gewässer mit 3ha +

(Ich möchte das Gewässer mit einer Gruppe von Leuten allein befischen und auch darüber bestimmen welcher Besatz reinkommt und welche Regeln dort herschen.)

Es wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Lupus (11. November 2014)

*AW: Wie finde ich ein Pachtgewässer??*

Nabend,
142 Klicks aber keine einzige antwort? Kann mir keiner Helfen hab ich mich unverständlich ausgedückt? wäre toll wenn mir jemand auf die Sprünge heöfen würde!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## nostradamus (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wie finde ich ein Pachtgewässer??*

Hi Lupus,

liegt bestimmt eher daran, dass es nicht einfach ist was zu finden. 

Einen Tipp habe ich allerdings und der lautet wie folgt: Zeit, Zeit und nochmals Zeit. Irgendwann findest du schon was, wenn man sucht.

Gruß

Mario


----------



## Syntac (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wie finde ich ein Pachtgewässer??*

Moin Lupus, 

verschiedene Möglichkeiten, Ebay Immobilienbereich oder Ebay Kleinanzeigen. 

dann gibt es noch www.quoka.de
Auch eine gute Möglichkeit, einfach mal in diesen kleinen regionalen Blättchen inserieren die wöchentlich mit der Werbung kommen, wie wochenanzeiger oder wochenblatt. 
Ist, zumindest noch bei uns, oft noch so, dass eben viele Ältere Landwirte (die ja oft sowas zu verpachten haben), einfach nicht ins Internet gehen. So ein Wochenblatt wird dann auch mal beim Frühstückskaffee gelesen. 

Hatte mal bei uns inseriert, durchaus einige Anrufe bekommen und schlussendlich auch meine 2. Teichanlage.

Auch bei der Gemeinde oder LRA mal vorstellig werden, es gibt oft Gewässer in öffentlicher Hand, die dann von o. gen. verpachtet werden. 

Evtl. auch mal beim Wasserwirtschaftsamt nachfragen. 

Aber etwas Geduld wirst Du schon brauchen, die Nachfrage ist eben nicht ohne. 

Viel Erfolg!

PS: von bis zu 200km einfache Strecke würde ich Dir dringendst abraten. Da hast Du einfach keine Kontrolle über das Wasser. Bei einem Freund von mir sitzen des Öfteren Schwarzangler an, und er hat nur 5 Minuten bis zum See und taucht dort zu den unmöglichsten Zeiten auf. 
Auch falls Sprit bei Dir keine Rolle spielen sollte, bleibt doch enorm viel Zeit auf der Strecke. 
Also lieber etwas länger suchen als am A. der Welt.


----------



## Lupus (13. November 2014)

*AW: Wie finde ich ein Pachtgewässer??*

Hallo,
was ich suche ist eben kein Teich sondern schon etwas größeres! Allerdings scheint es das bei uns in der Umgebung von Leverkusen nicht zu geben!

Ich bedanke mich für die Tipps bis hierhin und hoffe auf weitere!


Welche Pflichten hätte ich als Pächter eigentlich??

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## angler1996 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Wie finde ich ein Pachtgewässer??*

gleiche doch einfach mal die Gewässerverzeichnisse der umliegenden Vereine mit der Natur ab. Den Rest beackern
 Gruß A.


----------



## Syntac (14. November 2014)

*AW: Wie finde ich ein Pachtgewässer??*

Moin, was heißt keinen Teich, sondern etwas Größeres? Ich denke, wenn der Teich ein paar Hektar hat und am Mönch vielleicht auch noch 2 - 3,5m tief ist, wäre das doch was...
Teich ist ja nicht gleich zu setzen mit klein, sondern heißt nur, dass das Gewässer ablassbar ist. 

Pflichten abhängig vom Pachtvertrag und behördlichen Auflagen.


----------



## Lupus (16. November 2014)

*AW: Wie finde ich ein Pachtgewässer??*

Hallo,
ja klar sind einige ha gut! Ich hatte jetzt Teich mit klein gleichgesetzt. Es gibt ja auch einige Leute die in Pfützen mit 200 Quadratmetern angeln...das ist gar nichts für mich!

Lupus


----------

